# The Moose are loose!!



## pjajr40 (Aug 16, 2007)

A few buddies and I go snowmobiling every year for the last 7 years. After all day riding the trails, there is nothing like a smoke and a few beers along with a rosing game of cards.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

It's so funny that wherever you are, and whoever's around, this is what a good herf looks like... when i was living in Florida, we all had on shorts and flip flops... over here in Iraq, we're all wearing some variation of uniform and are drinking this awful non-alcoholic beer they give us... but it's always the same. I guess that's what bonds us all together?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Always good to see a herf going on.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Lots of smoke!! Looks like a great time.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice...I need to get some herf buddies!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...excellent pic. Love the fog.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

So what were ya doing, playing Crib for 'gars??


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

looks like a good time.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Newfie said:


> So what were ya doing, playing Crib for 'gars??


I know this is gonna sound a little weird...but I'd love to play crib for cigars! I love crib!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm assuming you weren't snowmobiling recently - wow how that sounds good now in this 95-100 degree weather!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Labman said:


> I know this is gonna sound a little weird...but I'd love to play crib for cigars! I love crib!!


I'll take ya up on that dude. Let's play on Yahoo some night.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Newfie said:


> I'll take ya up on that dude. Let's play on Yahoo some night.


That sounds cool! I'll have to go and make a Yahoo account and practice up...


----------

